# Ford 4000 Radiator replacement and issue



## blacksunshine (Mar 27, 2012)

Ford 4000 Radiator replacement and issue....

Replaced the radiator on a 1972 Ford 4000, 3 cylinder diesel with oil cooler lines in the radiator with a brand new unit.

the swap was pretty quick and painless with the exception of one thing....the flare and flare nuts on the cooler lines themselves are your typical old school flare and nut however, the nipples on the new radiator are shorter and not your typical flare



















now the tractor is at the in laws property about 125 miles away and I don't get out there but about once a month...will be heading back out in a couple of weeks and would like to be able to get the tractor back up and running to get some shredding done...

can someone please tell me there is an adapter out there and where I can get one and what it is called....pleeeeeze 

I don't want to have to replace the lines if possible, but it is what it is...

any help?

Thanks


----------



## Big_T (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm certain there is an adapter that will resolve this issue. Unfortunately I don't know what specific connections/sizes are involved. I would first contact the supplier that you got the radiator from - he's probably addressed this issue before and knows what you need.

I've always had good luck finding adapters at Lowe's and Home Depot. A plumbing supply store should also have them. A good hardware store should also have them. 

The fitting on your old radiator appears to have a nut at its base. Can you extract this fitting or is it soldered in place?? Maybe it screws into the nipple on your new radiator??


----------



## blacksunshine (Mar 27, 2012)

bad pic on the new one but it has a hex at it's base as well...tried to remove the fittings from the old radiator...no go...soldered in place as I am sure the new one is as well...

called the tractor parts people yesterday where I purchased the $300+ radiator, they were supposed to get back to me by 1pm yesterday.....that did not happen...lol.....will be calling them again today....


----------

